# Touren FUlly für 156cm große Frau gesucht



## Exteci (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Touren Fully mit rund 120mm Federweg für meine Freundin. Sie ist 156cm groß und hat dabei eine Schrittlänge von 76 cm.
Hauptsächlich wird das Rad für den weg zur Arbeit (10km) und für Touren genutzt. Etwas "bergab"-lastigeres ist also vorerst noch nicht geplant.

Wir waren schon bei 2 Händlern um erstmal fest zu stellen was Ihr denn so gefällt. Da Sie auch mit Knie Problemen zu kämpfen hat soll es recht sicher ein Fully werden.

Ich bin auf das Radon Slide Diva gestoßen welches ja 1300 kostet. Das wäre auch so ungefähr Ihr Budget. Das Slide ist leider in Größe S nicht merh verfügbar aber ich werde am Montag da mal anrufen und nachfragen. Ein gebraucht kauf kommt natürlich auch in Frage, jedoch habe ich mal hier im Markt geschaut... bei der Größe findet man da leider kaum Räder welche für Sie brauchbar wären. Was ich natürlich schade find, da man bei dem Budget was gutes gebrauchtes kaufen könnte.

Deswegen frage ich euch welche Räder denn noch so in Frage kämen oder Ihr mir noch tipps geben könntet.
Vielen Dank schomal 

Grüße
Christian
und natürlich Sabrina (die liest mit  )


----------



## PuMod (11. Mai 2013)

Hi.

Etwas über dem Budget, aber ist ja auch nur der empfohlene Preis von Stevens....:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/index.php?bik_id=122&cou=DE&lang=de_DE

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dichtling87 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe für meine Freundin vor kurzem ein GHost Miss RT5100 gekauft. Sie ist ungefähr genau so groß.
Bei unserem Händler gibts das Rad gerade für 950.

Für ein Fully find ich den Preis echt gut. Und für touren und den Weg zur Arbeit reicht es allemal.
Und vom restlichen Geld könnt ihr schicke Bikeklamotten kaufen ;-)


Gruß Manuel


----------



## Exteci (12. Mai 2013)

Also die beiden Bikes sind schonmal nicht schlecht.  Danke für die Hinweise. 

Wenn deine Freundin das nahezu so groß ist wie meine... In welcher Größe hat sie dann das bike gekauft? Ich finde zwar 100 mm Federweg sind etwas wenig wenn es schon nen fully sein soll aber ich werde mal schauen ob man das hier irgendwo mal Probe fahren kann. 
Andere Händler werden wir nächste Woche mal noch abklappern. 

Hat noch jmd Vorschläge oder nen Bike zu viel im Keller das vllt passen würde? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dichtling87 (12. Mai 2013)

Sie hat es in Rahmengröße 44cm wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Die 100mm sind ausreichend für Waldautobahn und den Weg zur Arbeit glaub mir das ;-)

Friedrichshafen bis zu uns ist nicht weit war erst auf der Tuning World  bis in 1,5 Stunden da.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## ramu (12. Mai 2013)

hallo,
könnte dir ein cannondale lexi in größe s anbieten 
120 mm federweg nigelnagelneu
neupreis letztes jahr 1499.-
kannst inklusive versand für 950.- euro haben
habs für meine tochter besorgt sie hat die gleiche körpergröße
aber sie wollte dann doch was leichteres
bei interesse meld dich dann schick ich fotos

gruß fred


----------



## 4mate (13. Mai 2013)

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de-lapierre-x-control-310


----------

